# What would you suggest?



## kev mac (2/7/17)

I'm thinking of purchasing a semi mech mod and baisicly nailed it down to :
1.Noises Cricket v2-25

2.Tessa Invader v3
What one is the better mod?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

Cricket. I had both and they are both impressive but the Tesla limits the size of your tanks to 22mm with no overhang and it is very difficult to insert batteries into it. It has a very tight fit and is annoying. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Naeem_M (2/7/17)

Noisy Cricket II D-25 bud

As @OnePowerfulCorsa said, the overhang is horrible. And most atty's are 24-25MM nowadays. Apart from my Minikins, my Noisy is the only mod I've kept for so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/7/17)

Agree with @OnePowerfulCorsa regarding the Invader III. The battery fitting is a bit of a pain although it helps a lot to unscrew/loosen the atty when inserting batteries. Two other things to consider is that the NCII allows both series and parallel configurations, the Invader III is series only. And then the NCII is a lot lighter. The Invader III is chunky, for sure. The upside of that is the Invader III seems to be really well built and may stand up to wear better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

i would go Noisy as well, don't know if the tesla can convert between series and parallel, but that would be my sole reason for getting one.
that, and the fact that everyone i know who owns a noisy, says they're great.
I know @Ruan0.30 owned both, lets hear what he has to say

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (2/7/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Cricket. I had both and they are both impressive but the Tesla limits the size of your tanks to 22mm with no overhang and it is very difficult to insert batteries into it. It has a very tight fit and is annoying.
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


You only struggle with 1 battery havent u notice... the one on the tank side.. unscrew your tank and bobs your uncle... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (2/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> don't know if the tesla can convert between series and parallel



Nope, series only.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> You only struggle with 1 battery havent u notice... the one on the tank side.. unscrew your tank and bobs your uncle...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud but a bit late. I sold it. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (2/7/17)

Both are great mods... but id rather get a mech!! Haha im over the 0.4 builds for the noisy and im over the tesla unscrewing the tank to replace batts. Rather get a mech if you have experience.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (2/7/17)

But the Tesla is a mech. I know some chaps who spend a lot of time studying useless things like engineering will disagree with me and waffle on about circuitry and completely irrelevant tosh. But there are two things that make it a mech:
1) It has no screen and you can't adjust the wattage
2) It causes women to flock around you with adoring looks in their eyes

That is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (2/7/17)

RichJB said:


> But the Tesla is a mech. I know some chaps who spend a lot of time studying useless things like engineering will disagree with me and waffle on about circuitry and completely irrelevant tosh. But there are two things that make it a mech:
> 1) It has no screen and you can't adjust the wattage
> 2) It causes women to flock around you with adoring looks in their eyes
> 
> That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


Wtf dude... hahaha your seriously one of them that doesnt know anything ur talking about... but yes im happy the woman like ur tesla. 

Keep to you story! Cool story bro!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/7/17)

The noisy in parallel mode I think would be an awesome vape.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (2/7/17)

Also have both the Noisy and the Tesla, running a Goon 24 on the Noisy and a Goon 22 on the Tesla, both great but If I had to choose, I'll go with Noisy any time, much more versatile and comfortable in the hand. 

Looks can be deceiving, the Tesla looks broader than the Noisy, but keep in mind, the Goon 22 is on the Tesla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Po7713 (2/7/17)

I have the Tesla and it is by far the best mod I've ever had build like a tank, it's never put a foot wrong. The only issue I have is the overhang on anything bigger than a 22mm. Only my 2cents ️

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Both are great mods... but id rather get a mech!! Haha im over the 0.4 builds for the noisy and im over the tesla unscrewing the tank to replace batts. Rather get a mech if you have experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I have a SMPL clone and a NC v1 so I'm looking for something a bit more versatile for outside the home and with dual cells.So far the NC v2 seems like the one.


----------



## kev mac (3/7/17)

Po7713 said:


> I have the Tesla and it is by far the best mod I've ever had build like a tank, it's never put a foot wrong. The only issue I have is the overhang on anything bigger than a 22mm. Only my 2cents ️
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I hear good things from Tesla owners and it looks well built but owning multiple 24-25mm attys the Cricket 25 seems better suited,though I like the Tesla's looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/7/17)

RichJB said:


> But the Tesla is a mech. I know some chaps who spend a lot of time studying useless things like engineering will disagree with me and waffle on about circuitry and completely irrelevant tosh. But there are two things that make it a mech:
> 1) It has no screen and you can't adjust the wattage
> 2) It causes women to flock around you with adoring looks in their eyes
> 
> That is my story and I'm sticking to it.



Point 1 is irelavant, see the doodad that influences voltage



Point 2 is also irelavant because the woman are probably flocking towards your delicious DIY, if your mix is less than effective on any particular day, try waving a babe magnet around, they are quite expensive and inconvenient but effective



On a serious note, i would go for the invader, unless you primary use 24mm RDAs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (3/7/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Point 1 is irelavant, see the doodad that influences voltage
> View attachment 100016
> 
> 
> ...


Leave the poor guy haha let him be... you know there will the the ones that know what they talk about and then the otherway around... they give me a laugh so i dont debate to much. If u arrgue u only gonna make him clever.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (3/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Leave the poor guy haha let him be... you know there will the the ones that know what they talk about and then the otherway around... they give me a laugh so i dont debate to much. If u arrgue u only gonna make him clever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I have waaay too much respect for Rich to argue with him. Im just poking some fun

Edit: If you can smile while washing your mod under a running tap with sunlight and a kitchen sponge . . . Then you have a mech


----------



## RichJB (3/7/17)

Good point on the DIY. I made the mistake of taking a bottle of Funfetti to the last vape meet. I can't tell you how many women came up to me with a dreamy look in their eyes and said "Funfetti! FA Joy! Me love you long time!" Luckily I had my hip-hop gold bling on so I could play it cool and just say "Hey baby, I do what I can, know'm'sayin?" 

That was with the Pico and the Velocity clone. Now can you imagine if I took the Invader III with the Hadaly on top? It would be like Beatlemania all over again.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ruan0.30 (3/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Good point on the DIY. I made the mistake of taking a bottle of Funfetti to the last vape meet. I can't tell you how many women came up to me with a dreamy look in their eyes and said "Funfetti! FA Joy! Me love you long time!" Luckily I had my hip-hop gold bling on so I could play it cool and just say "Hey baby, I do what I can, know'm'sayin?"
> 
> That was with the Pico and the Velocity clone. Now can you imagine if I took the Invader III with the Hadaly on top? It would be like Beatlemania all over again.


Hahaha funfetti is good man... i vape minr every morning. that stuff does smell good 2!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (3/7/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Point 1 is irelavant, see the doodad that influences voltage
> View attachment 100016
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone to his own right , I like my single coils, restricted lung hit (1 or two airholes open), cool vape, so 25% does it for me, oh and the extra battery life. I sometimes venture to 50% on the bakeries/ dessert flavours but that is as far as it gets. Noisy Cricket on parrallel for the win, single coil etcetera. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (3/7/17)

acorn said:


> Everyone to his own right , I like my single coils, restricted lung hit (1 or two airholes open), cool vape, so 25% does it for me, oh and the extra battery life. I sometimes venture to 50% on the bakeries/ dessert flavours but that is as far as it gets. Noisy Cricket on parrallel for the win, single coil etcetera.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk




See, i didn't evin consider that! Your vape style seems very similar to mine. But im too lazy to drip, so a single battery squonker is ideal for me, i swop the battery when my bottle is empty (7ml) of course the vape starts more aggressive and mellows out as the battery goes but the vape is never anemic

I based my choice solely on bad wismec experience. Your opinion has more worth imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

